# Why have I been banned?



## DUBAI.2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I have created this account for the sole purpose of creating this post. ban or delete it afterwards if you so desire.

I have been put 'in the brig' and am unable to post, or send PM's.

I havent got a PM explaining why, but i think i can guess.

last night some of my friends were on my PC, and posted the following 2 posts: 



DUBAI said:


> Oh where, oh where is Burj Dubais suposed competitor; the freedom tower?
> 
> anyhow, seems america has become too fearfull of building.
> 
> Well anyhow, its a shame dubailover isnt there anymore for the updates. there were some good airiel shotsof it earlier on some arabic show on sky. anyone else see, i just happened to be flicking through the high numbers, and there were heli pics from the middle of feb. a little outdated, but good none the less.





DUBAI said:


> He looks a little gay in that photo.
> 
> If he is gay and the authorities find out; do you think he will be allowed to stay?



As far as i knew, they were just looking at photos on the site of Dubai.

You can also see; they are not entirely confident writting on a tablet, and slightly out of charicter for me.

In any case if you dont belive me, it seems to be very unfair, that i get BANNED for comments like these, while american formers are at liberty to troll away to their hears content in the UAE section.

If it was for this comment:


DUBAI said:


> hmmmmm......
> 
> 
> by any chance are you into goat play?


I take full responsibility.


anyhow... it probably is my fault that thy used my account.

but seriously... who banned me, why, and could you either decide that i am fully banned; or at least let me PM people to find out WHY if i am 'in the brig'

Thank You and have fun.


----------



## Tractor (Jun 18, 2005)

There was another odd post in the Marina Heights thread too ... dunno what substance your friends were taking!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ weird thing is , guys like normandlee, and that babymagnet 2000 thing are STILL around :bash:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

It was due to your gay comments DUBAI


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

brigging is way better than banning him. DUBAI, I think u can live with that.

The level of hypocracy is amazinf here. You can offend muslims but not gays. Dubai_boy and now DUBAI were banned/brigged immediatly after offending gays, but when the "whale" of forumers offended muslims nothing happened. :bash: 

I think this thread should be deleted so that it doesnt attract germs who are going to report DUBAI and then we might have him banned forever.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

I think gay people are in weaker position than muslims are. So you disagree with the fact that someone should be punnished havily for insulting gay peope?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

he was banned for which specific comment ,please?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Was he brigged or was he banned? I dont get it
Btw, there a lot of mods deciding on one case, and they know the forum rules much better than us, telling them what to do is worthless. Btw im curious what did normandlee do that is against the rules?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ he is trolling around in every thread related to dubai.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

This is just point of view, for you it might be trolling for others it might be a different comprehension of things, which is not against the rules.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Bikes said:


> This is just point of view, for you it might be trolling for others it might be a different comprehension of things, which is not against the rules.


He is really trolling around.

Dubai-Lover to him: the shit is coming out of various holes in your body


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

..and that was dubai_lover!!! you know who we are talking about.

bikes, normandlee is trolling, this is the only reason why he is here.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Come on. He's not really trolling. Babemagnet was trolling but Normandlee wasn't. I agreed with him on some points


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes me too, i share the views with malec


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ he is trolling around in every thread related to dubai.



What the heck are you talking about? Trolling because I dare bring up taboo subjects that you then turn around and say "insult Muslims or Arabs"? How is bringing up topics like lacks of rights in Sudan, UAE, or Saudi Arabia for instance trolling? 

It is dared called trolling if you are dare to critize Israel or the U.S.? And if one should feel free to do so as long as not an overly malicous manner. 

The last week especially there have been numrous post about how stupid Americans are. Bringing up human rights issues is compared to such sweeping ignorant statements as those are trolling? Those statments were nothing other then pure culture bashing (which is pretty funny if you if you want to look at literacy rates in the Arab world and the U.S.). 

I personally have been attacked by some here more then I have dished out but I am not asking for anyone to be banned. If people want to run away from the issues at hand and show their feeble mindeness then so be it is my attitude. If Dubai got banned for his comment to me I wish he would not have. It wasn't all that funny and pretty lame but it wasn't a high insult. 

There was an instance a few weeks back though when some forumer called Mohammed a f_g and I came out and said I didn't approve. It was beyond a childish comment not based on any type of fact (that I know of) only meant to dig at.

Some moderators on these boards (not only this section to be fair) act as if post should be edited and manipulated like a bad Arabian state run newspaper.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Your argumentation is always so simple. 
Some people say that they don`t like a part of the USA and you protect the USA by bringing up more extreme examples. Something like this: ...... but the country XY is worse, they have ...... . This doesn`t make your country better. 

As long as the USA is not the worst country in the entire world, everything is perfect to you. 
Somebody: The Iraq didn`t have WMD.
You: Your country don`t have a free press and a cristopher street day.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ lol, u got that right

He only participate in off topics.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I never claim in any sense that the U.S. has it all figured out or goes about everything right. 

Do I bring up counter examples and analogies to discussions? Sure, so does everyone. How many times have an issue not had anything to do with the U.S. and then someone pops up "well the U.S. does this and that" or "western society is this and that" when it has nothing to do with the discussion? It happens all the time here. 

And even if I think the facts are often skewed by others who do that I welcome it. By pointing out inconsitancies or hypocracies (as long as they are done in a factual and relevant way) then it points out some needed points and cross cultural views. I don't know of any society that is so rightous and mighty that no faults or incosistancies can be pointed to.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

LOL


----------



## cooolboi (Sep 18, 2005)

Please dont talk about gay here in forum. I dont appreaciate it because im a guy who like girls. hehe...


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

nomarandlee said:


> Do I bring up counter examples and analogies to discussions? Sure, so does everyone. How many times have an issue not had anything to do with the U.S. and then someone pops up "well the U.S. does this and that" or "western society is this and that" when it has nothing to do with the discussion? It happens all the time here.


no it doesnt happen all the time, u always bring stupid examples and relations to justify ur point.

Example: 

Someone: Americans are racist in DP world issue
nomarandlee: Not as racist as the Emiratis to the expats.

How dumb is that? 

We were talking about racism regarding the international relations, internal racism has nothing to do with this. 

That is why u are a professional troll.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

here is a good one

Another typical nomarandlee comparison 



luv2bebrown said:


> for example, because of cultural inferiority issues, racial segregation, pressure to assimilate, you'll find indian kids in America changing their name from Krishna to Kris and such.





nomarandlee said:


> Muslims around the world are encouraged or felt inclined to adopt a Muslim name if they are converts. Why do some converts feel like they have to adopt a Muslim name just to "fit in" or to be "more Muslim"? Is every convert to Islam who adpots a Muslim name commiting a cultural apostates if they change their name?


:weird:


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats a simple analogy Smussuw, i cant see anything wrong with that. And TBH, i guess it was in the UAE forum, so luv2bebrown's post was much more offtopic than nomarandlee's..


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

of course bikes, after all u have the same mentality 

I was talking about his comparisons as Tom_Green have said not the off topics

nomarndlee always ends his sentences concluding that u muslims are worse. I guess that isnt important to u.

I failed to see the relation with indians changing their names in the US and them sticking with their names in the UAE. How did muslim converts sticked to this topic?


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

smussuw said:


> of course bikes, after all u have the same mentality
> 
> I was talking about his comparisons as Tom_Green have said not the off topics
> 
> ...


 smussuw you are a real spinner. luv2bebrown made a case that somehow a sign of more "tolerance" in the Gulf then the U.S. was some lame example that some immigrants change their kids Anglo names (as if this is a sign of some hostility towards immigrants). So buy virtue of him bringing up the comparison of American/Arabia in the first place he did in fact INVITE the comparison. The fact that converts often change their names to "fit it" and be more "Muslim" is a very approiate and warrented analogy in reply to his point. It points out a hypocrasy. If giviing your child an Anglo name is a sign of intolerance then how can one say that a convert changing his name to be more Muslim be considered radciaclly differant?

I have a few Korean friends who are named Mike and James. Does that sound very Korean to you? No, they do not. Do I know or care why their parents felt like giving their kids Anglo names? Not really. It has never been an issue for them or for us. And if they had been given Korean names they wouldn't have been seen as any less American or any differant either. 



> no it doesnt happen all the time, u always bring stupid examples and relations to justify ur point.


 Yes, it does happen frequantly. In another thread about the ports deal somone went on a diatribe of all the crime of America that really had nothing do with the debate. I then said lets try to stay on topic. Even you agreed that it was going off topic as well.

There are numerous occasoins where an issue is discussed and then someone (like you) replies "American does ......". We discuss migrant workers rights in the UAE and then luv2bebrown talks out of nowhere about how stupid Ameircans are. How does this have any relevance?

So yes smussuw, it happens all the time. Just because you feel it rightous to bash American, Western, or European society and your ears burn at the slightest declerations of not so pleasent truths about your society doesn't mean they are invalid. It is only your own arrogence that you expect diatribes and rants about western society to be perfectly ok and the slightest criticism of your own to be beyond contemptable.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

my nick name in real life is Julle, but I was "forced" to change it because when being in internet so many people thought that I was female... :|


----------



## BabeMagnet2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ weird thing is , guys like normandlee, and that babymagnet 2000 thing are STILL around :bash:



Dubaiflo, I thought you were cool, and I'm sad to see you show your true colors. 


I simply asked legitimate questions and backed them up with facts. Although I'm in awe of the boom in Dubai and think it's simply incredible, I had a few lingering concerns and wanted to voice them with people who might be knowledgeable. Seeing as how I've enjoyed all of your other posts (for months now), I thought that one of those people would be you - I was wrong.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

oh you only have 14 posts, you cannot have posted much about Dubai in its threads.
anyway, some of your points are just riddiculous.

and the fact i did not talk to you at all, does not say i agree with you.


----------



## BabeMagnet2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

dubaiflo said:


> oh you only have 14 posts, you cannot have posted much about Dubai in its threads.
> anyway, some of your points are just riddiculous.
> 
> and the fact i did not talk to you at all, does not say i agree with you.



I don't live in Dubai so I can't post any pictures. So I look at your posts with lots of awesome pictures and think "holy crap that's awesome where can I go to find a job there". 

If you want, I can pad my post count by saying "OMG Dubaiflo we need UPDATES" just like everyone else, will that suit you better?

The only thing ridiculous about any of my posts is how quick everyone is to yell troll while not thinking for a second about why it's being asked and coming up with a civil answer.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i read your comments and some of them were just riddiculous.

if i was just reading your "other" side and haven't learned from the true one, we can try that in the future.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

nomarandlee said:


> smussuw you are a real spinner. luv2bebrown made a case that somehow a sign of more "tolerance" in the Gulf then the U.S. was some lame example that some immigrants change their kids Anglo names (as if this is a sign of some hostility towards immigrants). So buy virtue of him bringing up the comparison of American/Arabia in the first place he did in fact INVITE the comparison. The fact that converts often change their names to "fit it" and be more "Muslim" is a very approiate and warrented analogy in reply to his point. It points out a hypocrasy. If giviing your child an Anglo name is a sign of intolerance then how can one say that a convert changing his name to be more Muslim be considered radciaclly differant?


It was a comparison between the UAE and the USA, religion isnt involved in this. Expats dont change their names if they want to fit in the UAE, that is what the subject about not muslims not Islam not religion.

As I said, it always ends concluding that u muslims are worse.

Oh well who am I arguing with, after all I deserve to be raped by a **** and my sister is a goat. With this mentality I wouldtn expect any better understanding from u because ur deeply involved in this shit.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

smussuw said:


> of course bikes, after all u have the same mentality


What mentality? I never wanted the death of your friends, or i never said my religion/nation is superior to others. If you find my criticism offensive just tell me, i do have the same criticism towards my country (as nothing is perfect).


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The following post on Marina Heights thread, seamse to have been the culprit:



DUBAI said:


> Ok, joke going round town...
> 
> MH is gay....
> 
> does anyone know why?


If that is true, I guess we should all start puting "Gay is Cool" or "I Love Gays" banners on our signature or we all are in danger. :weird:


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

AltinD you have some fixation about this topic, noone ever asked you or wanted you to do such shits :weird:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Maybe it is becouse I see things more deeply then you do.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

dazz said:


> my nick name in real life is Julle


Hi Julle did i tell you have very beautiful eye, by the way i might visit Finland during the summer what about a meet up darling.


Edit: ooopes just read the rest of his post and realized dazz is not a female


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL altin 

ben burj this one was for lack of comedy again, even though i am still laughing about that goat thread :rofl:


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

AltinD said:


> ^^ Maybe it is becouse I see things more deeply then you do.


What things exactly?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

so when is DUBAI comming back?


----------



## DUBAI.2 (Mar 10, 2006)

*cough* *cough*


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

DUBAI.2 said:


> *cough* *cough*


Hello new user.
Welcome to the Dubai forum


----------



## nomarandlee2 (Mar 18, 2006)

> smussuw]It was a comparison between the UAE and the USA, religion isnt involved in this. Expats dont change their names if they want to fit in the UAE, that is what the subject about not muslims not Islam not religion.


 Few expats come to the UAE long enough to live and raise families there so you rarely get people who want to assimilate and become "Emariti" so it is a flawed analogy.
I brought up the religous name conversion into the equation because though not a perfect analogy there are slight similarties. At least enough so that he would understand that name changes are not proof as extreme "racism" in the society. If that is your premise then the preasure that converts feel to change their names to Muslim names would also suffice as a similar preasure to assimilate or as a result of "racism" or whatever luv2bebrowns point was.




> Oh well who am I arguing with, after all I deserve to be raped by a **** and my sister is a goat. With this mentality I wouldtn expect any better understanding from u because ur deeply involved in this shit.


 I didn't say you should be raped by a ****. In fact I was saying much the oppisite and setting up an analogous situation when I asked how you would FEEL if a homosexual sexually assulted you because you didn't dress "modest" enough as you claimed some women who didn't dress modest were deserving. Asking to imagine and put yourself in that cirumstance is very differant then actually wishing that upon you. Hopefully it would take something that drastic to see how much your own views are abhorrant.
You never did aswer the question by the way.

As far as goats and sisters I do apologise. I should have restrained myself and let you boys have some sophomoric fun. I was doing so in the same way so I think it is pretty hypocritical but I should have just restrained and let very lame sophmoric jokes up to you guys.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

BAN HIM, this thread was dead, he comes back, reads it and answers to old stuff just to make trouble.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

could you please stop these childish games, reregistering and stuff

the whole forum is turning into www.dropyourgarbageinhere.com

it's a pain!!!hno:


----------



## nomarandlee2 (Mar 18, 2006)

dubaiflo said:


> BAN HIM, this thread was dead, he comes back, reads it and answers to old stuff just to make trouble.



I think it is not nice to talk about bannig Dubai.2 when he just came back. And to say he is playing games is not necessary either.

I answered back to questions that were directed at me so how that is causing trouble I have no idea. Maybe you shouldn't bother with worrying about post that you don't have much to do with?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Kinda miss DUBAI, when will they let him back?


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

nomarandlee2 said:


> And to say he is playing games is not necessary either.


 It is not DUBAI that overreacted when we where talking about goat playing, there is one and only one person that felt concerned and got offended (in other words he recognized him self- or in other words he betrayed him self) with my thread.

Any way as long as it is with the goat consent I don’t care about your private life.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ :rofl:

yeah DUBAI was brigged and he should be back by now, it has been more than a week?!


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Clearly, the most hilarious thread on the entire UAE forum! No, the entire SkyscraperCity Site, no the entire web!

You guys truly all suck when you're not talking about skyscrapers! Get back to what you're best at!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

DUBAI was brigged for two weeks so he should be back soon. We dont need this thread anymore, it's doing nothing but inviting trolls to post their garbage. 

CLOSED.


----------

